# Solved: Polaroid 600 Land Camera Problem



## AndrewRiv (Apr 26, 2010)

So I recently just bought a Polaroid 600 Land Camera from a thrift shop in my town 'cos it was at a price I couldn't pass up. Everything looked fine on it and it even came with a cartridge of 10 blamnk photos for me to use. 

So I inserted the cartridge at tried to take a picture but nothing happend  I was extremely dissapointed. 

Is there anybody out there that could help me with my problem? Again, it's a Polaroid 600 Land Camera Sun Auto Focus 660. I'm not sure what's wrong with it, it just won't take any pictures. Is it broken? Or do I need a new cartridge of photos?

The box the photos came with was the same type the camera uses, but it just doesn't seem to be working.

Can anybody help?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

How old is the film pack? The film packs also contained the battery to power the camera. An old pack may have a dead battery.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, the last post was correct. Here's the cause.
http://www.flickr.com/groups/polaroid_/discuss/72157603516186361/

And there is no fix. The film is out of production. I've seen it online for $40-60 a box, about 5x the original price.


----------



## AndrewRiv (Apr 26, 2010)

Well the box says best when used by 7/99 ... so I'm guessing it's pretty old...

Darn...I was really hoping it would've worked...

But I hear that Polaroid has a new instant photo camera like they did way back when called the Polaroid 300. http://www.polaroid.com/category/0/353899/Classic_Instant

Thanks anyway guys


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, a film pack dated 1999 would probably have a dead battery and stales chemical in the film itself.

I had thought I read that some other company was going to take over manufacturing some types of Polaroid film packs. Not sure if that included film for your camera.


----------



## AndrewRiv (Apr 26, 2010)

I hear Fujifilm still makes some, but I don't know which one would be compatible with my camera :/


----------

